# Brandon Roy--What an All-Star!



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

What a fantastic all-star game for Brandon Roy! He didn't look for his own shot and didn't try to put on a show; everything he did was within the flow of the game. Yet he still got 18 points, 9 rebounds, and 5 assists. He excelled while playing the game the right way. The guy is just incredible. 

Tonight, Brandon Roy proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is a true all-star.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

top perfermer on the west (based on ESPN's funky modified EFF they use):

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280217032


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The most fun I've ever had watching an all-star game ... especially since it was so competitive.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Some interesting stats:

Roy hit 8 shots (tied for the most of any West player) in fewer shots (10) than the other two who hit 8. He also played 29 minutes (tied with Paul for the most). It seems like the coach went with the two players helping their team the most (Roy and Paul)... it also helps that Kobe was basically a no-show with 3 minutes. What happened there?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Some interesting stats:
> 
> Roy hit 8 shots (tied for the most of any West player) in fewer shots (10) than the other two who hit 8. He also played 29 minutes (tied with Paul for the most). It seems like the coach went with the two players helping their team the most (Roy and Paul)... it also helps that Kobe was basically a no-show with 3 minutes. What happened there?


Kobe tore a lig in his right pinkie and the Lakers basically said "don't play him no matter what he says". Which is incredibly wise of them to do, because if they lose him they're done.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Kobe was obligated to make an appearance in the game or he would have to sit out his next game ... the guy's pinkie finger has an avulsion fracture and a torn radial ligament (yikes!)


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kobe had an injured finger. He had to play in the game since he played in the game before the ASG. I don't know if he even touched the ball.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> Kobe was obligated to make an appearance in the game or he would have to sit out his next game ... the guy's pinkie finger has an avulsion fracture and a torn radial ligament (yikes!)


Good to know it was legit. That sounds mighty painful!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

the unintended consequence of Kobe's injury was that Roy became a de facto All Star Game starter. he looked surprisingly comfortable in that role, even for us fans used to his composure.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I bet Roy was EXTREMELY nervous though!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

he made his first j, i think he started to get comfortable after that


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm somehow thinking that the Soph/frosh game helped settle Roy down a little bit ... not saying he wasn't nervous out there, but playing well in that game had to do a little to take the edge off.

btw in Hollinger's grades, Brandon got the only full *A* for the West.
http://espn.go.com/nba/allstar2008/lineup/west.html


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

ehizzy3 said:


> he made his first j, i think he started to get comfortable after that


He didn't just make his first shot, he made his first 4 shots, one of which was a 3. If only that lob had been a little lower, he'd have had one of the best dunk highlights of the night along with his first 5 buckets in a row. The only downside to having an All-Star debut game like this, is we're gonna be expecting that level from him every night. Poor guy, the pressure is really on him now.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I'm somehow thinking that the Soph/frosh game helped settle Roy down a little bit ... not saying he wasn't nervous out there, but playing well in that game had to do a little to take the edge off.
> 
> btw in Hollinger's grades, Brandon got the only full *A* for the West.
> http://espn.go.com/nba/allstar2008/lineup/west.html


I would also have given Paul an A for his 16/3/14 job.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

GOD said:


> I would also have given Paul an A for his 16/3/14 job.


Absolutely agree, CP3 had an outstanding game.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

18 points, 9 rebs, 5 assists. Sounds like a typical Brandon Roy game, and I couldn't be more proud and he was actually in there til the end!

Way to go Brandon, and representing Portland proudly!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Did anyone else come away from that game thinking Carmelo and especially Iverson really suck?

The west got their butts whipped when their starters were in but played very well when those two went out. It just looks like the Denver guys want to do everything 1on1 for themselves but Roy and Paul would get the whole team involved and encourage great ball movement.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Draco said:


> Did anyone else come away from that game thinking Carmelo and especially Iverson really suck?
> 
> The west got their butts whipped when their starters were in but played very well when those two went out. It just looks like the Denver guys want to do everything 1on1 for themselves but Roy and Paul would get the whole team involved and encourage great ball movement.


Well what do you expect when you have two players with the words "me" and "I" in their name? haha.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> 18 points, 9 rebs, 5 assists. Sounds like a typical Brandon Roy game, and I couldn't be more proud and he was actually in there til the end!
> 
> Way to go Brandon, and representing Portland proudly!


Brandon Roy had a great game for his first of many All Star games. Just think, if Dirk could have hit a few jumpers tonight Roy would have had atleast 3 more assists tonight. A triple doule would have been pretty sweet. I like how he just playing with in the game, didn't showboat and still put up numbers like he did. This kid is special and this is the first of many All Star appearences for him.

Great weekend for Blazer fans, Brandon Roy got a lot of love this weekend from the media. Looking forward to seeing more Blazers in the All Star Weekend next season.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Brandon was unbelievable! Check out his impact in the fourth quarter from the 7:42 mark.

7:42- Dirk Nowitzki makes 25-foot three point jumper (Brandon Roy assists)
7:22- Brandon Roy makes layup (Chris Paul assists)
7:09- Brandon Roy blocks Chris Bosh's layup
7:07- Brandon Roy defensive rebound
6:13- Tim Duncan makes layup (Brandon Roy assists)
3:29- Brandon Roy defensive rebound
3:23- Amare Stoudemire makes 10-foot jumper (Brandon Roy assists)
2:48- Brandon Roy makes layup (Chris Paul assists)
1:36- Chris Paul makes 24-foot three point jumper (Brandon Roy assists)
0:08- Brandon Roy makes 24-foot three point jumper (Chris Paul assists)

We're all used to these types of performances from Brandon, but doing this in the all star game in front of such a large audience worldwide is awesome.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

anyone have this picture full resolution without the getty images logo??? It screams desktop background, but not blurry and with that logo in the way.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmm.. found this one..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Or this one..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i still cant root for a husky.

well done brandon roy for being THE 'boring' guy at the all-star game


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't be jealous.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks, I'm still holding out for the uncropped one. The third one you posted will do for now, but as it stands I like the other because the perspective of the original makes it that much better.

EDIT: Darrell, I get so much crap from the other pit crew member for having such a man crush on roy.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Looks like Roy would have been the all-star MVP if the West had won. None of the starters for the West really did much.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well better roy than this a-hole









haha i still think the dwight howard one is sicker!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Are those picks of the alley-oop Brandon missed? 

Maybe I missed something while running to the fridge.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Roy played very well in both games and did Portland proud.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> Absolutely agree, CP3 had an outstanding game.


Yep I agree. I have to say that Paul and Roy played very well together (hint! hint! :biggrin, and that was why Scott kept them out there. They took what was an out of reach game, got the lead back, and almost pulled it off until Ray Allen went completely skitzo.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

alext42083 said:


>


Thanks, alext42083!! Those are great pictures of Roy. They must have a million cameras at the all-star game, because they captured Roy from every angle on that dunk attempt. Nicely done.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/allstar2008/allstar_game/brandonroy_080217.html


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sabas4mvp said:


> Thanks, I'm still holding out for the uncropped one. The third one you posted will do for now, but as it stands I like the other because the perspective of the original makes it that much better.
> 
> EDIT: Darrell, I get so much crap from the other pit crew member for having such a man crush on roy.


He's a Blazer now, his Husky days are a thing of the past. In fact, him being a Blazer trumps him being a yippin' puppy.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

B. Roy IS the BUSINESS!!!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Humility and a team-first attitude from a talented 23-year-old? Well, there's a first time for everything.*


gatorpops


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> anyone have this picture full resolution without the getty images logo??? It screams desktop background, but not blurry and with that logo in the way.




DANG. No wonder he missed it. He had that thing cocked WAAAAAAY back. It is amazing he got as close as he did with that attempt.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Let us not forget Roy also had a block and a steal and zero turnovers.

I think Chris Paul and Roy play so well together because they have a similar mindset: involve others, take your shot when it's there. Neither is a showboat, they are both team oriented. Both are smart players who don't panic. So even though they've never played together they can mesh quickly. I think we'll be seeing them on a lot of all star and Olympic squads.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It was a bad setup, and I was a little disappointed he tried to pack it, very uncharacteristic of him. He also passed up a bunch of open looks in the second half, deferring to his teammates, when in fact he was playing better than they were.

Brandon was so calm and cool and effective in that game. I was beaming with pride for him with every shot and every rebound, kind of like watching one of your kids. I was also slightly ticked every time one of his teammates bricked a shot after a pass from him, robbing him of another assist. 

Brandon represented himself and his fans better than I think anyone could have expected. In a few years, we'll have 3 players in the game at the same time. The east won't know what hit them. :biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Draco said:


> Did anyone else come away from that game thinking Carmelo and especially Iverson really suck?


this is probably the last year Iverson gets to be a starting All Star. you've got Paul, Roy, Kobe and Nash, and maybe even Kevin Martin, and there's always McGrady. I wouldn't take Iverson over any of them right now, and a year from now the difference will be only more glaring. 

it's actually kind of stunning he had more votes than Nash. my guess is that it had a lot to do with Iverson having a huge fan base in both Denver and Philly, while Nash really only has a hardcore fan base in Phoenix.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Heres a wallpaper I made, I like how it turned out.... not extremely happy with the text but you can use it if you want to...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

B Roy tore it up last night. Signature all-around game for him. Just killin' em softly.

Way to represent, Brandon!

-Pop


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

sjla2kology101 said:


> Heres a wallpaper I made, I like how it turned out.... not extremely happy with the text but you can use it if you want to...


Any chance of you posting the full picture? We only get the little thumbnail version with that link


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> this is probably the last year Iverson gets to be a starting All Star. you've got Paul, Roy, Kobe and Nash, and maybe even Kevin Martin, and there's always McGrady. I wouldn't take Iverson over any of them right now, and a year from now the difference will be only more glaring.
> 
> it's actually kind of stunning he had more votes than Nash. my guess is that it had a lot to do with Iverson having a huge fan base in both Denver and Philly, while Nash really only has a hardcore fan base in Phoenix.


Being on a fast pace team and having the green light to shoot whenever he likes under Karl, AI racks up the points.

PPG is a glamor stat, published in all the papers, first listed when a player screen graphic is flashed, etc.

As both AI and Carmello are top 5 in scoring in the NBA, is it any wonder they get voted as starters?

Yet, their poor effiecency and modest contribution in other areas stats track cause them to have PER numbers that rank them much lower.
http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2008/jh_ALL_PER.htm

AI is 23rd.

Carmello is 25th.

Still pretty good, just not top of the heap. Chris Paul, especially, is having a much, much better season than AI, starting in the same spot.

23rd and 25th and you get voted starters because the PPG numbers are inflated. Not very fair, but it has been that way for years.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> this is probably the last year Iverson gets to be a starting All Star. you've got Paul, Roy, Kobe and Nash, and maybe even Kevin Martin, and there's always McGrady. I wouldn't take Iverson over any of them right now, and a year from now the difference will be only more glaring.
> 
> it's actually kind of stunning he had more votes than Nash. my guess is that it had a lot to do with Iverson having a huge fan base in both Denver and Philly, while Nash really only has a hardcore fan base in Phoenix.


Other Western Conference guards that are good players on good teams that could bubble up to All-Star consideration in any given year:

Manu Ginobili
Tony Parker
Baron Davis
Deron Williams


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Being on a fast pace team and having the green light to shoot whenever he likes under Karl, AI racks up the points.
> 
> PPG is a glamor stat, published in all the papers, first listed when a player screen graphic is flashed, etc.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty interesting link. I took it into Excel just to see where the Blazers ranked, and they only listed a few players:

RANK	NAME
32	Brandon Roy
56	LaMarcus Aldridge
80	Travis Outlaw
130	Steve Blake
144	Jarrett Jack
159	Martell Webster

Guess the rest didn't have enough minutes played to be listed. Linas Kleiza is smack in the middle at 15.02, and is ranked 106. So by PER rankings, we only have 3 regulars on the team who have a better than average PER. And it's not like we're Cleveland where you have one really great guy who makes up for it--Roy isn't even in the top 30. 

Yeesh. 

It's amazing we've won as much as we have.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Other Western Conference guards that are good players on good teams that could bubble up to All-Star consideration in any given year:
> 
> Manu Ginobili
> Tony Parker
> ...


geez, how'd I forget all those guys too? 

the interesting thing is that of the really good young guys (Martin, Roy, Williams, Paul, Parker), Roy and Martin are really the only two true shooting guards. in a few years when Kobe, Ginobili, McGrady and Iverson finish fading, Roy stands a legit shot of being the best shooting guard in the West. 

assuming, of course, he doesn't morph into a PG.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> That's a pretty interesting link. I took it into Excel just to see where the Blazers ranked, and they only listed a few players:
> 
> RANK	NAME
> 32	Brandon Roy
> ...


Roy would have a much higher PER score if he would be more "selfish". He is a quality scorer, and would rack up the points if he played that way. I don't think he ever will though.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

And let's give some love to LaMarcus Aldridge, who, despite being graded C- bordering on D here, had a more than respectable outing in the Rookie/Soph game.

BTW, The Sporting News ranked the top 20 NBA players. Roy is #18. The only second year player on the list.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

crandc said:


> BTW, The Sporting News ranked the top 20 NBA players. Roy is #18. The only second year player on the list.


Does this mean Roy was the least experienced member of the Top 20, or was there a rookie in there too?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Does this mean Roy was the least experienced member of the Top 20, or was there a rookie in there too?


The former.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

crandc said:


> The former.


Even better news. Roy really is something special. He reminds me of Pippen when he played for us. More than a few times I said, "Man, Pip hasn't done much tonight" and then the TV would say something like: "Pippen - 20 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals" and I'd think, "When the heck did THAT happen?!"

We should give him the nickname The Silent Assassin or something. The Ninja.


----------

